# PC Gaming vs Console Gaming



## raiderfan

like to see what others prefer when it comes to gaming...

Do you prefer PC or Consoles (PS3,Xbox360) ? 
Let's hear it... your choice and why?


How about some pro's and con's from both.....
(info taken from other reviews, not my opinions)

Consoles (Xbox 360, PS3)

Pro's

- Cost, can get system now $299 or so, no worries about upgrading
- Simplicity, basically hook up and go! No drivers to update, configuring etc
- Comfort, can sit around on couch with buddies, large tv's etc, you dont really
invite a bunch over to gather around your PC to play Madden do ya? lol
- Rentals... can rent Console games from Blockbuster etc, PC's not at all
- Low learning curve, won't need hours in tutorials as in PC's to get prepared, just need
fast thumbs and go with controller!

Cons

- When it's outdated, its outdated! 
- Basically for games only (well now can watch Blu-Ray/DVD's), but compared to a PC you can pretty much do it all on PC
- inter-connectivity between the different console brands. Many games are available for one type of console but not others
- when it comes to online play, each is typically restricted to its own network
- Microsoft charges a yearly fee for use of the Xbox Live service.



PC Gaming


Pro's

- a lot more games available for the PC than there are for consoles, particularly when it comes to multiplayer online games
- you can modify games or edit maps, apply mods, patches, cheats, etc
- Games are cheaper to buy, or even download
- like mentioned earlier, can use for alot more than just gaming
- as your PC ages, there is a reasonable chance of extending its gaming life with a component upgrade, new video card etc (although can get pricey)
- PCs are always on the cutting edge of gaming technology, Computer monitors can be found with considerably higher resolutions than HDTVs, and the latest multi-core processors and dual GPU solutions make it possible to build a remarkably powerful game system. Even if a console offers incredible technology upon its release, there is no way for it to compete with the rapid hardware advancements that have become a way of life in the computer industry
- PCs give people a variety of ways to connect to the Internet, and to each other, which aren't restricted to proprietary services or software, PC multiplayer games can host hundreds of gamers simultaneously; there are no Massive Multiplayer console games.

Con's

- More expensive than consoles, Video Cards, memory upgrades etc
- most PC gamers will encounter some technical complication that interferes with their gaming, be it a device driver that needs updating or components that are simply incompatible, You never really know if it's going to work until you're actually play the game
- PC games have the potential to get ridiculously complicated. This can give a game depth, but it can also result in tedious arrays of keyboard commands and lengthy tutorials which one must endure to learn how to play.
- PC games are often not well-suited for playing on the couch, especially given that the mouse and keyboard are the preferred PC game controllers. Unlike console games, you also won't find many PC games that support two players on one machine at the same time.



Final Thoughts

The latest round of consoles has a lot to offer online gamers, and if you're into sports and racing titles, consoles are a good way to go.
If you like massively multiplayer games and online shooters, there are a great deal more to choose from on the PC. Graphics are superior, and tons more uses besides gaming....


My opinion....

I always been a PC Gamer, I think graphics are better, I mostly play online anyways and not with others, I prefer the Keyboard/Mouse controlling over a joystick. I like to edit my games, personalize with mods, hacks, cheats or whatever..... can download demos or free games, and will always be on the PC for other uses.


I vote PC


----------



## Drenlin




----------



## Aastii

lol drenlin, couldn't agree more.

But I voted PC, better graphics, better communication, and with the second point, better for being in a proper clan, not just sticking some letters on after your name like on consnoles, on PC you can actually have clan matches, always speak over TS or vent, have proper stuff going on over the clan site and beetter yet, you can have a clan dedi server with all the settings that you want. For me the price is worth it for the better social aspect of it, and for the better grapphics and therefore immersion over console games.

Oh, and also, PC has better controls imo than a controller


----------



## Geoff

PC here, I've always found that a keyboard and mouse to be better for gaming.


----------



## Archangel

Depends on the kind of game.   I've always preferred racing games on a console.   rts's on a pc.
Lately I've been playing a lot more on my xbox than I've been playing on my pc tough, so I voted for the console on this one.


----------



## russb

Raiderfan you must be crap at playing online if you have to resort to (I like to edit my games, personalize with mods, hacks, cheats or whatever..... )I hope i dont meet you online.


----------



## Aastii

> - you can modify games or edit maps, apply mods, patches, cheats, etc





russb said:


> Raiderfan you must be crap at playing online if you have to resort to (I like to edit my games, personalize with mods, hacks, cheats or whatever..... )I hope i dont meet you online.



How does putting mods on a game, playing a user made map or mods make you crap at playing  ? If you have ever played CS, most of the maps are user made, tehre are loads of mods for it too, same goes for CoD, TF, there are mods for single player games like FO, Oblivion, HL, just about any really. Even using helpful mods, stuff like Quest healper or Carbonite on WoW for instance, don't make you a bad player.

The cheat bit I aggree on, but not the mods or other maps


----------



## ganzey

russb said:


> Raiderfan you must be crap at playing online if you have to resort to (I like to edit my games, personalize with mods, hacks, cheats or whatever..... )I hope i dont meet you online.



lol, ever heard of garrysmod? some people just create customlevels


----------



## linkin

I agree with you guys on CS:S. I have loads of custom weapon skins (my scout has a laser pointer - WIN!) and i have heaps and heaps of maps. i frequently visit the zombie mod servers too.

PC Gaming all the way.


----------



## ScottALot

Really depends on the game. I think FPS, competitive FPS, and adventure games are great on the consoles, while strategy, RPG, and competitive RPG are good on the PC.


----------



## mac550

i always say that console gaming is for people who are too stupid and/or too lazy to build a gaming rig. you don't need a PhD in computing to know that the PC will always be the more superior system.


----------



## ScottALot

mac550 said:


> i always say that console gaming is for people who are too stupid and/or too lazy to build a gaming rig. you don't need a PhD in computing to know that the PC will always be the more superior system.



It's not about power, it's more about the type of players you are with. PC gamers tend to either be totally relaxed or really competitive, which is good for those types of people, but consoles have that range between that I enjoy.


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> Really depends on the game. I think FPS, competitive FPS, and adventure games are great on the consoles, while strategy, RPG, and competitive RPG are good on the PC.





ScottALot said:


> It's not about power, it's more about the type of players you are with. PC gamers tend to either be totally relaxed or really competitive, which is good for those types of people, but consoles have that range between that I enjoy.



(potentially here comes the can of worms coming bursting out )

what? I think you are either a complete console fanboy so are blind most of the stuff of PC gaming, or have never dpone any PC gaming, which I doubt seeing as how you are in the computer games and consoles section of a computer forum.

Competative FPS on consoles? Are you t-ing the p? You look at any major electronic sports game and the FPS games are on PC. There are major CS:S tournaments on PC, not on xbox, there are major CoD4, WaW and even old CoD game tournaments for PC, but no major console ones (I am sure there are competitions for them, but not major ones). The only games that are played competatively on consoles are racing games, fighting games or sports games.

And yes, there are inbetween in all types of online games. You go and look for a clan in any PC game now and you will find casual clans with people of all ages, all ability from all over the world, you will get the very competative that have 3 or 4 nights training a weekthat spend hours upon hours refining their skills together to be the best, but in that you have clans that play competatively, but have lives outside, you have ones that play casually but have the odd fun match, you have ones that have clan wars, where a few clans have a fun tournament, outside of which they are all friendly and casual gamers, but in the game they may aswell be real soldiers, drivers, tacticians whatever depending on game, because listening to them communicate you would know no difference.

There is a massive difference in players. All that you get on consoles is people that you talk to, ie. irl friends, and then everyone that you don't know either squeeks abuse at you down the microphone, sings or its totally silent, so apart from people that you actually know, you never have a community other than one full of abuse and crap singing. The serious ones shout at you with obsedities you have never heard of, the relaxed ones sing and never talk in game and there isn't a middle ground, ecept for the odd cocky 12 year old that thinks they have clever retorts and views for everything, or some bloke talking to his wife, not realising everyone can hear him


----------



## ganzey

ScottALot said:


> It's not about power, it's more about the type of players you are with. PC gamers tend to either be totally relaxed or really competitive, which is good for those types of people, but consoles have that range between that I enjoy.



+1. another thing is pc gamers are usually smart people who built thier computers. about 60% of people on xbox live and ps3 network are 10 year olds


----------



## Archangel

mac550 said:


> i always say that console gaming is for people who are too stupid and/or too lazy to build a gaming rig. you don't need a PhD in computing to know that the PC will always be the more superior system.



Please dont tell me you're one of the people who only care about graphics.
There is more to a good gaming xp than just having better grafics.

Co-op split screen play for exampl is brilliant, just doesnt work on a pc.  so if you want to play something with friends in the evening, without taking your pc (or theirs) as luggage, a console is the better choice for that.

(hmm, one could argue pc gaming is for people who have no friends  )

anyways, I gues you get my point.


----------



## Glliw

I think the first post summed it up completely. /thread.


----------



## mac550

ScottALot said:


> It's not about power, it's more about the type of players you are with. PC gamers tend to either be totally relaxed or really competitive, which is good for those types of people, but consoles have that range between that I enjoy.





Archangel said:


> Please dont tell me you're one of the people who only care about graphics.
> There is more to a good gaming xp than just having better grafics.
> 
> Co-op split screen play for exampl is brilliant, just doesnt work on a pc.  so if you want to play something with friends in the evening, without taking your pc (or theirs) as luggage, a console is the better choice for that.
> 
> (hmm, one could argue pc gaming is for people who have no friends  )
> 
> anyways, I gues you get my point.



im not talking about overall power. im just saying that you can do so much more with a PC. you cant sit there one minute playing MW2 then close it and do some music editing with cubase on a console. plus the fact that you can mod a PC without facing possible legal action from M$


----------



## G25r8cer

PC Gaming hands down

Way more options, mods, accessories 

PC has more Open Source stuff

PC allows more/different input 

PC is and always will be more powerful and upgradeable than Console's


----------



## Shane

G25r8cer said:


> PC Gaming hands down
> 
> Way more options, mods, accessories
> 
> PC has more Open Source stuff
> 
> PC allows more/different input
> 
> PC is and always will be more powerful and upgradeable than Console's



Im with him.....only real advantage to consoles over pcs imo are that they are cheaper....wont require you to upgrade all the time because all the games for console are optimised for the same hardware!


----------



## lubo4444

[-0MEGA-];1392346 said:
			
		

> PC here, I've always found that a keyboard and mouse to be better for gaming.



PC i also like the keyboard and mouse better than joystick even though i have one for my pc.


----------



## Shane

I dont know how people can play FPS on consoles...just the whole aiming thing....i just cant do it


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> I dont know how people can play FPS on consoles...just the whole aiming thing....i just cant do it



yep, couldn't agree more, even with the auto aim feature in most console fps games


----------



## Motorcharge

Gaming on a console is like using a mac instead of a PC. Pretty much all the pros and cons listed about consoles are the same thing as using a Mac. Other than controllers being easier to use on some games theres really no reason to get a console instead of a PC, esp since the 360 controllers work on PC.


----------



## Forevermore1337

PC.

We have Valve.


----------



## FairDoos

When i first started gaming i started with a console and i must say i did enjoy it yer, until.. I built my first PC and i found a *bigger range of games*. On the PC the online players seem to be more older and mature unlike (from personal experience) when you play on the Xbox360 you get 8 Year olds calling you names and generally being complete idiots? Yer i admit you get that on PC to but it seems more of a relaxed idiocy? If i spelt that right? Another feature which makes me vote for PC is that i find it takes more skill to use a keyboard and mouse rather than a controller they seem quite boring if you ask me? And one last thing has anyone actually ever seen a LAN event where consoles have been brought to have clan matches? One other reason why i use PC the communitys great @ Lans ^^

Dont ask why i put so many Question marks at the end of each sentence i dont even know? Lol?


----------



## FairDoos

Nevakonaza said:


> Im with him.....only real advantage to consoles over pcs imo are that they are cheaper....wont require you to upgrade all the time because all the games for console are optimised for the same hardware!



But isnt that the fun of building a computer? ^^


----------



## Twist86

Consoles lose this fight for one major reason. Emulation on PC. Thus PC is superior because it can become the console 
My PS2 no longer works (controller 1 doesn't work) but my PC still has no issues ^-^


Everything else is just icing on the cake. They should surrender and make emulation software and sell it to us for half the price of a console then sell the games online. There would be a HUGE market as I wont buy a console new. I will wait 6-7 years and buy it cheap then enjoy the games via emulation as I HATE how poor the consoles parts are.


----------



## linkin

If i may add something:

Some games are just better for consoles. Assassin's Creed, for example. though the controls are not that hard to master, it feels more comfortable with a controller. I'm not sure if AC supports controllers for the PC because i haven't tried or looked.


----------



## Twist86

linkin93 said:


> If i may add something:
> 
> Some games are just better for consoles. Assassin's Creed, for example. though the controls are not that hard to master, it feels more comfortable with a controller. I'm not sure if AC supports controllers for the PC because i haven't tried or looked.



Resident Evil 5 is that way....but to be fair it was a crappy port from console so its given that it would be that way.


----------



## ganzey

i think the main reason most people game on consoles instead of computers is because they dont want to be labeled as a "geek"


----------



## Drenlin

Twist86 said:


> Resident Evil 5 is that way....but to be fair it was a crappy port from console so its given that it would be that way.



Quite a few games are that way, really. Halo Wars is a really odd one in that it's an RTS, which is traditionally a PC game, but would be absolutely terrible on PC because of the control layout. 

About the FPS games though...I actually prefer to use a controller for PC games. I've never liked using the mouse/keyboard combo. Only having two movement speeds is really annoying to me.


----------



## Motorcharge

If you prefer a controller over keyboard and mouse it's not like they don't make gamepads.


----------



## ganzey

uk80glue said:


> If you prefer a controller over keyboard and mouse it's not like they don't make gamepads.



agreed, i like keybard mouse for shooting games, but i have to use a 360 controller for racing games. just makes it simpler.


----------



## Drenlin

I know they make gamepads...I just use a wired 360 controller when possible.


----------



## Flaring Afro

The new consoles are pretty lame imo. I own a 360 and wii, but there arent very many good games out. Companies seem to be concentrating more on graphics than gameplay on most games, and frankly all 3 consoles don't have very great graphics anyways. I still play a lot of N64 games, but i'm already tired of most of the newer ones like halo3.

I still havent learned to use a mouse though, I just stick with super high sensitivity settings on my 360 controller and can turn fine.


----------



## linkin

I haven't used my PS2 in over a year, and i would never buy a PS3 or 360. mainly because of the price and lack of good games (save GTA IV, that's one game i would play on console)


----------



## Rit

Considering this is a "Computer Forum" a majority of the people are going to vote PC anyways .

But like the first post said, depends on the game. For me FPS and RPGs are better on the computer while racing and sports are better on the console. Personal preference.  

And remember... the cake is not a lie!


----------



## Drenlin

Rit said:


> Considering this is a "Computer Forum" a majority of the people are going to vote PC anyways .



haha, true


----------



## Archangel

uk80glue said:


> Gaming on a console is like using a mac instead of a PC. Pretty much all the pros and cons listed about consoles are the same thing as using a Mac. Other than controllers being easier to use on some games theres really no reason to get a console instead of a PC, esp since the 360 controllers work on PC.



Forgetting splitscreen gaming here. 


Anyways, I have both, and use both quite a lot.  both are great for gaming, but it depends on what game you want to play.  
I use my 360 a lot to play a bit before I go to sleep. (have a screen next to my bed)  much more relaxed than doing the same with a pc (i've tried that, it doesnt work well with the keyboard and mouse.)
for a Lan, it's a pc hands down, but for just and evening playing with some friends, I think the console is better suited for that.


----------



## Shane

FairDoos said:


> But isnt that the fun of building a computer? ^^



Suppose you are right,yes it is 



linkin93 said:


> I'm not sure if AC supports controllers for the PC because i haven't tried or looked.




It does...i use a 360 controller


----------



## Flaring Afro

Archangel said:


> Forgetting splitscreen gaming here.



Forgot to mention that. I partly got a gaming computer so I could do a link at a friend's place and still play any game. This way no screen cheaters


----------



## Aastii

Archangel said:


> Forgetting splitscreen gaming here.



In all honesty, to me that isn't a loss, I hate split screen gaming. The only time I can do it is on music games like guitar hero or rockband, but try split screen rts or fps or racing or whatever and I can't stand it. Unless you have a ludicrously large TV, the part that you have is always too small, and ofcourse there is always screen hacking that goes on, so you never have a hiding place to go to


----------



## Archangel

Aastii said:


> In all honesty, to me that isn't a loss, I hate split screen gaming. The only time I can do it is on music games like guitar hero or rockband, but try split screen rts or fps or racing or whatever and I can't stand it. Unless you have a ludicrously large TV, the part that you have is always too small, and ofcourse there is always screen hacking that goes on, so you never have a hiding place to go to



42" (and 50" )  ftw! 

btw, I like the co-op playing on split screen, playing against eachother doesnt work really well imo.  (except racing games, where screen cheating doesnt matter, and if someone does they usually crash anyways.)

Still, if its nothing for you, thats fine.  however, if you're going to argue wich is better (which neither is imo) it is a good point in favor of the console. (for people who actually have friends  )


----------



## Aastii

Archangel said:


> 42" (and 50" )  ftw!
> 
> btw, I like the co-op playing on split screen, playing against eachother doesnt work really well imo.  (except racing games, where screen cheating doesnt matter, and if someone does they usually crash anyways.)
> 
> Still, if its nothing for you, thats fine.  however, if you're going to argue wich is better (which neither is imo) it is a good point in favor of the console. (for people who actually have friends  )



oi, I have friends!!  

I got a 42" TV aswell, but it just isn't the same. I can see how co-op would be quite good though, but apart from GoW, I have never really liked co-op on split screen either. As you say though, suppose it is just preference 

And although I voted for PC, I wouldn't ever give up my xbox, atleast not at the moment...my wii however, gets used once every 6 months because my mum likes the idea of wii fit, but will she let me sell it, will she heck. It will get to the point where they are on ebay for dirt cheap rather than £300+ and she will come to her sense, but by then it will be too late  that is slightly ot though


----------



## Flaring Afro

I have a 50" and although it's playable, you really need a 65" if you will be split screening very often.


----------



## Aastii

Flaring Afro said:


> I have a 50" and although it's playable, you really need a 65" if you will be split screening very often.



or one of these suckers:






(and no, not the man )


----------



## Motorcharge

Aastii said:


> or one of these suckers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and no, not the man )



I only assumed he came with the tv so you always had someone to play games with.


----------



## Aastii

uk80glue said:


> I only assumed he came with the tv so you always had someone to play games with.



lmao, I wish, he looks quite cool tbh, probably because he is has a smug look on his face going "it looks good, you know you want it...BUT YOU CAN'T HAVE IT!!"


----------



## bengal85

i just like console gaming more for some reason. it allows more than one person to play at a  time


----------



## BuddyLee81

I voted PC because as an old school gamer, I remember playing Doom, Doom 2, Rise of the Triad, Duke Nukem 3d, Quake and Heretic against some friends before multiplayer was even developed and I miss those days.  I also had the long Gravis gamepad with the 4 rainbow colored buttons.  Those were the days when graphics werent a big deal.  Also I miss playing all the Space Quest, Police Quest, and Leisure Suit Larry games.  I have an Xbox 360 and PS2 and I havent been playing it much (lots of homework and DJing).  Remember you can only play certain games on a PC vs Console.  I dont think youll ever find Shin Megami Tensei (Japanese RPG) on PC nor you will find an F16 Simulator game on a PS3, XBox, or Wii.  Also if you have a well built computer (great graphics), then there is no need to get MW2 on XBox or Playstation 3 (unless you use the PS3 network).  Thats my opinion.  I will get back into gaming someday...


----------



## robina_80

no contest really easy PC

i voted pc as i hate playing games on consoles especially FPS as i really hate and cant stand the 2 crappy analogue sticks there in my opinion come no where close to the mouse and keyboard (WSD)
and if you want to play racing games buy a xbox 360 controller so much easier for racing using the keyboard
the graphics are not even comparable to pc graphics
I do agree multiplayer is good on consoles BUT online multiplayer PC def 
and you can also connect yr pc up to your big screen play MW2 on your nice plasma like you would do for your console


----------



## wellhellothere

Sports / Fighting - Consoles
Everything else - PC


----------



## Turbo10

Tbh this is a bit of a stupid question seeing as its a *COMPUTER* forum XD, anyways i vote PC obviously too many reasons why cba to say


----------



## Archangel

well..   seeing as its a *computer* forum, and Console translated to dutch means game-*computer*.  I see how the question would make sense, and is in fact not stupid at all.


----------



## wellhellothere

I can see what turbo is saying though. His point is evident by the results in this poll, it no way represents the gaming markets position on PC/Console gaming - i dont know the actual figures but i'd imagine its something like the other way around!

Your average gamer doesnt have PC's to the specs that 99% of regular users of this forum have... im sure if they did, they're consoles would start to gather dust


----------



## Turbo10

I just meant its obviously going to be biased as its a pc forum


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> I just meant its obviously going to be biased as its a pc forum



most do build systems to game on, but for many it is a hobby rather than to server the purpose of gaming. If it was just for that, they would spend half the time and money that they do because a mid end system could run the game.

The majority of people on here also own and play consoles quite a bit and an even larger majority have both AND visit this section of the site, so I don't think it is as biased as you are making out


----------



## Turbo10

Aastii said:


> most do build systems to game on, but for many it is a hobby rather than to server the purpose of gaming. If it was just for that, they would spend half the time and money that they do because a mid end system could run the game.
> 
> The majority of people on here also own and play consoles quite a bit and an even larger majority have both AND visit this section of the site, so I don't think it is as biased as you are making out



*mumble grumble mumble*


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> *mumble grumble mumble*



lmao


----------



## wellhellothere

Aastii said:


> so I don't think it is as biased as you are making out



Last i read, PC games account for under 33% of the games market share. Here the average shows 19% for consoles... its a no brainer - it is biased


----------



## Twist86

Drenlin said:


> Quite a few games are that way, really. Halo Wars is a really odd one in that it's an RTS, which is traditionally a PC game, but would be absolutely terrible on PC because of the control layout.
> 
> About the FPS games though...I actually prefer to use a controller for PC games. I've never liked using the mouse/keyboard combo. Only having two movement speeds is really annoying to me.


Some games like GTA and Red Faction type of games I agree controllers work better and driving games I love controllers for that (wont pay those retarded prices for G25 and stuff)

FPS/RPG controllers are to restrictive and slow for my taste. Plus when you have a light "auto aim" to help you its like activating the "wussy" mode imo.


----------



## russb

Let me rephrase my post Raiderfan you must be crap at playing games if you have to resort to (your words not mine,hacks, cheats )


----------



## bigdogz4u2

I love both Console and PC. 
There are some game you cant get and play on PC and some game you cant play on the console.

PC Games.

Pros:
Best Graphics
Better Control of FPS using mouse and keyboard
Choices of Mods, Personalize...etc

Cons:
Avg Gaming PC cost at least $1000
Requires updating hardware to keep up with the gaming graphics
Not too many exclusive games besides some online RPGs


Console Games(Xbox360 and PS3):

Pros:
Cost $199 - $350
Lot of Exclusive Games
Up to 4 Players can play under one roof
Better control for Racing, Action/third person games

Cons:
Price of Games
Somewhat Graphics

It all depends the games you play. I have all 3 (XBOX 360, PS3, Gaming PC) and I love them all.


----------



## Flaring Afro

^ Yeah, it's definitely not an average cost of $1,000. My asus LAPTOP cost $1,100 almost a year ago and it plays crysis on all settings at very high at its native resolution (1440x900).


----------



## Twist86

bigdogz4u2 said:


> Cons:
> Avg Gaming PC cost at least $1000
> 
> 
> 
> Console Games(Xbox360 and PS3):
> 
> Pros:
> Cost $199 - $350




Actually no...gaming systems range from $600 to $1200 and the low end can easily play any game....and consoles when they first came out were $399.

So you can hardly compare normal systems as $1000...rig in my sig I spent $700 for (but I am good at getting deals) and this was almost 2 years ago.


----------



## wellhellothere

Twist86 said:


> Actually no...gaming systems range from $600 to $1200 and the low end can easily play any game....and consoles when they first came out were $399.
> 
> So you can hardly compare normal systems as $1000...rig in my sig I spent $700 for (but I am good at getting deals) and this was almost 2 years ago.




I'd say $1000 (£624) is about right for a decent rig to be honest. Im not particularly up to scratch with american prices, but in the UK spending about £600 will get you an above average pc. 

For example - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FS-062-OE

You obviously are good at getting decent deals; if your average joe wanted to buy a pc like that one in your sig, your looking at atleast £600-£700 (feel free to link me with some prices for it all and prove me wrong)


----------



## Flaring Afro

nah, in america $600 could get you a pretty good gamer, even a decent pre-built one. You don't need a quad core for gaming.


----------



## Aastii

wellhellothere said:


> I'd say $1000 (£624) is about right for a decent rig to be honest. Im not particularly up to scratch with american prices, but in the UK spending about £600 will get you an above average pc.
> 
> For example - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FS-062-OE
> 
> You obviously are good at getting decent deals; if your average joe wanted to buy a pc like that one in your sig, your looking at atleast £600-£700 (feel free to link me with some prices for it all and prove me wrong)



When I first built this system in november 2007, my specs were:

Asus P5N-E SLI mobo
Intel C2D E6750
2x1GB Corsair XMS2 PC6400
Asus 8600GT silent cooling
750W off brand (yes I know, I was stupid ) PSU
Aspire x-Infinity case
180GB Hitatchi HDD
HP DVD reader

All of that came to only just voer £400, and can still play just about any game out. Because of graphics and memory, obviously not at high, but £450 maybe THEN could have built you a system that could play any game out on max settings. You could buy that now for maybe £150-200, and, as I say, that will play any game, and again, as I say, not on high settings, but can still play them, and that is comparable/cheaper than a console.

I can't give you links to stuff, I bought it all from Bowlers, so not a website


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Rig is in my sig $700, plays quite a lot of games maxed out settings.


----------



## wellhellothere

Aastii said:


> and that is comparable/cheaper than a console.



Yeah ok, but it wont look nearly as good as a console outputting 1080p. 

Lol, i'm siding with the wrong people here, i spend all my life arguing PC's are way superior, yet here i am defending consoles 

Just feeding the discussion is all! 

I'd be interested to see how much it would cost to build say a PS3 equivilent PC though


----------



## Twist86

wellhellothere said:


> I'd say $1000 (£624) is about right for a decent rig to be honest. Im not particularly up to scratch with american prices, but in the UK spending about £600 will get you an above average pc.



Big difference between £600 and $600...so £600 = $860 which is more then enough to build my system in my signature. Also the US has better prices on parts then the rest of the world seems to you. You guys always seem $20-$30 more and you have to pay shipping where 90% of my stuff I never pay shipping.


----------



## Flaring Afro

I'd actually bet my HTPC's 128 bit HD4650 has better (or at least as good as) graphic capabilities than my 360, and that cost me $30 shipped (newegg).

A big reason why consoles are more popular is every kid has one, but most kids (especially elementary school) don't get a pc, and even if they did they would probably mistreat it and slow it down too much for games (not that most adults don't mistreat their computers). I'd bet with adults the pc is a bit more used.


----------



## Aastii

wellhellothere said:


> Yeah ok, but it wont look nearly as good as a console outputting 1080p.
> 
> Lol, i'm siding with the wrong people here, i spend all my life arguing PC's are way superior, yet here i am defending consoles
> 
> Just feeding the discussion is all!
> 
> I'd be interested to see how much it would cost to build say a PS3 equivilent PC though



2007, the year of CoD4 for instance. My computer looked a hell of alot better playing it than a 360 or PS3 does (I have played CoD4 on PC, xbox, PS3 and wii, but obviously wii graphics aren't as good ) and it is easier to play (imo)


----------



## wellhellothere

Im trying so hard to find some reasons that consles are good, but its just not happening is it. 

I do still stand by the fact racing/fighting games are much more fun on consoles though


----------



## Aastii

wellhellothere said:


> Im trying so hard to find some reasons that consles are good, but its just not happening is it.
> 
> I do still stand by the fact racing/fighting games are much more fun on consoles though



oh yea, you are spot on right there. Same with music games...hence why guitar hero on PC epically failed


----------



## Shane

Id like to know why PS3 games are so expensive in some places,some go for around £49.99 

Rippoff realy when you can get the same game on xbox for about £15 cheaper.


----------



## wellhellothere

Aastii said:


> oh yea, you are spot on right there. Same with music games...hence why guitar hero on PC epically failed




lol! didnt even know it existed on the pc to be honest!

For me, i think the only advantage is being able to sit with some mates on the sofa and play a game or two - never mind how bad quality it is. At the end of the day, i spend 99% of my life playing on my pc, and nothing beats it, but at the same time, its great to play tekken against a mate, for example.


----------



## Motorcharge

Nevakonaza said:


> Id like to know why PS3 games are so expensive in some places,some go for around £49.99
> 
> Rippoff realy when you can get the same game on xbox for about £15 cheaper.



The blue ray format is more costly to produce if I had to guess.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Id like to know why PS3 games are so expensive in some places,some go for around £49.99
> 
> Rippoff realy when you can get the same game on xbox for about £15 cheaper.



I am fairly sure it is because Sony lose out on every PS3 they sell, they make up for it in games. that and they run their master servers for no fee.

Microsoft however (correct me if I am wrong) atleast break even on all of their consoles, so games are profit, and Live is a subscription thing, so they don't have to charge through games for it



wellhellothere said:


> lol! didnt even know it existed on the pc to be honest!
> 
> For me, i think the only advantage is being able to sit with some mates on the sofa and play a game or two - never mind how bad quality it is. At the end of the day, i spend 99% of my life playing on my pc, and nothing beats it, but at the same time, its great to play tekken against a mate, for example.



Tekken isn't my thing  

All of the people that I game with have a gaming PC aswell as consoles, so we play over the internet, or I might take my system to someones house and play, they might bring it here and play over LAN. Because all of the people that I game with (except for CoD4 clan and WoW guild) live a half hour walk at most or a bus ride away, going there with my PC or them coming to me isn't too difficult to do it. Finding monitors however is quite hard  but I promise you I have had more fun on a LAN with people than I have split screen on a console (except for guitar hero and rock band )


----------



## wellhellothere

Aastii said:


> (except for guitar hero and rock band )



The fact that you even go near either of those games invalidates anything you ever say


----------



## Aastii

I have never purchased any of those games. My mum played Rock Band at my aunties in London last year and liked it, so bought a 360 with GH:WT and a few other games...naturally you play it, and it isn't half bad!!

Still though, it has one disadvantage, one which the PC didn't have.

On guitar hero on PC you could use any of your own songs if you put the time in, on consoles you were stuck with the original set list and buying DLC...another point for PC


----------



## skiverus

I always thiks is more confortablee the Console, but when its aoudated is outdated


----------



## wellhellothere

Aastii said:


> I have never purchased any of those games. My mum played Rock Band at my aunties in London last year and liked it, so bought a 360 with GH:WT and a few other games...naturally you play it, and it isn't half bad!!



lol, was only messing with you mate


----------



## Aastii

(omg console gets a *sort of* point)



skiverus said:


> I always thiks is more confortablee the Console, but when its aoudated is outdated



very true, however if you say buy a £400 PC for gaming on and at the same time buy a £400 console bundle for the new super duper console, and never upgrade the PC, when it comes to the next super duper console being released, it will cost the same to update it, so when a PC is outdated, it is outdated.

however, PC components hold value longer than consoles. You go to buy a PS2 now, you can get one with loads of games for £30 off ebay. You go and try to get PC components, they are close to new value for most parts, that is ofcourse except for very very very old stuff or your non-gaming pars, such as I bought my 8600GT's back in the day for £60 a piece if I remember correctly, sold one to mac couple weeks back for £15 inc. p&p


----------



## Archangel

Aastii said:


> however, PC components hold value longer than consoles. You go to buy a PS2 now, you can get one with loads of games for £30 off ebay. You go and try to get PC components, they are close to new value for most parts, that is ofcourse except for very very very old stuff or your non-gaming pars, such as I bought my 8600GT's back in the day for £60 a piece if I remember correctly, sold one to mac couple weeks back for £15 inc. p&p



Still, you've got to buy the games you want to play on them too still.


----------



## Aastii

Archangel said:


> Still, you've got to buy the games you want to play on them too still.



A good few years back on my old P4 system with 512MB RAM and Radeon 9000 I think graphics card, I got warcraft 3. A couple weeks back I was playing it and loving it.

A good few years ago, I bought final fantasy 8 on PS1, I haven't palyed it for a few years because I no longer have a PS1 or PS2, and I can't play it on my xbox or, if I had one, my PS3. However, I do have an emulator on my PC that I have played it on 


see what I mean


----------



## Flaring Afro

Whats wrong with Guitar Hero? Guitar Hero is the first step toward getting girls to play games too instead of getting mad at guys for playing. I have a few friends that played it and ended up playing halo a month later.


----------



## Aastii

Flaring Afro said:


> Whats wrong with Guitar Hero? Guitar Hero is the first step toward getting girls to play games too instead of getting mad at guys for playing. I have a few friends that played it and ended up playing halo a month later.



but I don't want girls to play games, it is a guy thing, it is our thing.

A girl playing video games is cute, they come and play and lose and then you giggle at them, take over and show them your butch fingers and how you use them


----------



## Archangel

Aastii said:


> A good few years back on my old P4 system with 512MB RAM and Radeon 9000 I think graphics card, I got warcraft 3. A couple weeks back I was playing it and loving it.
> 
> A good few years ago, I bought final fantasy 8 on PS1, I haven't palyed it for a few years because I no longer have a PS1 or PS2, and I can't play it on my xbox or, if I had one, my PS3. However, I do have an emulator on my PC that I have played it on
> 
> 
> see what I mean



well, you didnt keep the console, but you kept the old pc?
I've been trying to run Wing Commander 3 and 4 on xp, vista and 7, neitehr of them work.
see what I mean?


----------



## Aastii

Archangel said:


> well, you didnt keep the console, but you kept the old pc?
> I've been trying to run Wing Commander 3 and 4 on xp, vista and 7, neitehr of them work.
> see what I mean?



I did keep the consoles, but they went and died. All, surprisingly, except for my mega drive 

And there are a hell of alot more cross-compatible PC games than there are console games. And if you OS doesn't support it, you can always install a VM and play it, can't do that on a console


----------



## WeatherMan

A few months ago I would have had said PC, but the bugs/poor performance, cost & DRM has pushed me away, I'm all for Console now


----------



## JareeB

i vote for the pc

because there are games now that use windows live and you can play with people on the xbox so its really nice


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

Consoles are outdated, I'm all for the pc.


----------



## Aastii

JareeB said:


> i vote for the pc
> 
> because there are games now that use windows live and you can play with people on the xbox so its really nice



why not vote for xbox then? That way you can play with people on windows live


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

Aastii said:


> why not vote for xbox then? That way you can play with people on windows live



Probably because he can play with people on live, while his game was bought cheaper, and looks hell of a lot better. This all comes down to your budget though. If you can't drop a lot of cash on a computer go console all the way, there decent, fun, and cheap. Anyone willing to drop major cash for gaming should go for the pc.


----------



## Aastii

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Probably because he can play with people on live, while his game was bought cheaper, and looks hell of a lot better. This all comes down to your budget though. If you can't drop a lot of cash on a computer go console all the way, there decent, fun, and cheap. Anyone willing to drop major cash for gaming should go for the pc.



read the entire thread, the whole thing of "you got to pay a crap load for your pc" really doesn't work, you can game for the price of a console, upgrading with the money saved on games and no online subscriptions


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

Aastii said:


> read the entire thread, the whole thing of "you got to pay a crap load for your pc" really doesn't work, you can game for the price of a console, upgrading with the money saved on games and no online subscriptions



Like I said if you can't afford it then you have no choice between pc and console. Price is the only argument console fanboys have because the PC is superior in every way after that. And I have no idea what you even said in the rest of that???


----------



## Aastii

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Like I said if you can't afford it then you have no choice between pc and console. Price is the only argument console fanboys have because the PC is superior in every way after that. And I have no idea what you even said in the rest of that???



lol  If price is that much of a problem though, I would go with the PC not for games, but for otehr uses. You can do a hell of a lot more useful stuff on a PC (aswell as gaming) than you can on a console


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

Aastii said:


> lol  If price is that much of a problem though, I would go with the PC not for games, but for otehr uses. You can do a hell of a lot more useful stuff on a PC (aswell as gaming) than you can on a console



I'm so lost here.... It's like you don't have a side and reply for no reason. lost


----------



## Aastii

dirtbikeryzz said:


> I'm so lost here.... It's like you don't have a side and reply for no reason. lost



lol, no I am for PC, however I am not toally biased, I know that although PC offers more, consoles do have SOME good things going for them. Was trying to maybe get some kind of conversation about the pros and cons for each going, but never mind 

Waht I said in my last reply was that if price where a massive factor, as in I don't have alot of money, but can just about afford one or the other, I would go for the PC, because I can game aswell as do alot of other useful stuff on it, which I wouldn't be able to do with a console


----------



## Archangel

Well, obviously you cant compare a $200 xbox 360 to a $2000 pc.  I mean, thats like comparing a Fiat panda to a Reventon.    freaking duh, ofcoure the pc will be better then.
tough,..  if you're comparing a console to a $200 pc, I'd take the console everytime.

either way, I would neve rbuy a console if i didn't already have a good/decent pc.
they're amazing fun, especially with friends, but i'd go nuts without my pc.  (altough, some might argue I already am.)


----------



## Aastii

I don't think that comparison is that accurate. I mean a panda is good for every day use, for the boring stuff, a reventon is fun to play with and is made of high quality parts, but you wouldn't use it for say, popping down to the shops, much in the same way that the 2 grand PC does the fun stuff that you wouldn't do every day, and it does all of the useful stuff and it is made out of high quality parts, but a console is made out of cheap crap, so isn't like the reventon, nor does it do your every day stuff, like the panda 

the PC is the best for EVERYTHING 

(this post shouldn't be taken seriously )


----------



## Twist86

Hmmm firstly Arch I prefered your other avatar! She had such a beautiful smile its a crime to hide it 

Also @ Aastii you have a good point there......still no quality control is the biggest flaw with consoles anymore which = never buying consoles again unless after I buy it I can emulate it on my PC   A buddy of mine is on his 4th RROD within 2 years.


----------



## canoedad

I've tried both and I do not care for the controllers on the console. The PC gets my nod and I enjoy building my own.
_________________________________________________________________________
Q9550 water cooled
CM sniper
evga 790i ultra
2x 320gb raid 0
2x 756 clock 1gb evga 250 sli
900watt warlock psu
8gb 1066 mem
win 7 64 bit


----------



## mx344

Pc gaming all the way, i do like the ps3, but im into the whole gaming on the pc thing, cause once im done gaming i just go on the internet or w/e.


----------

